# Metal Supermarkets - New Policy?



## CalgaryPT (Aug 27, 2019)

Some of you may know this already, but I was at Metal Supermarkets in Calgary yesterday and noticed this sign by the offcuts. I'd never seen it before. Either I missed it a month or so ago, or it is new.

My photo is bad, but it says they no longer sell offcuts by the pound. Now they are sold at the material price, but with a slight discount to make it cheaper for the customer.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 27, 2019)

so what is the discount rate?
one level above FU?
I'm thinking about going there tomorow for some square tubing for a belt sander.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 27, 2019)

One level above FU. I love it.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 27, 2019)

This has been going on for over a year now, as I recollect.  It's a PITA to pick and choose which pieces you really want once they are priced out, not to mention time consuming for both you and them.  One piece of aluminum I picked up ended up being the same price as that listed on their website.  No savings what so ever.  I question how they grade the steel round and bar stock as well, the cut offs aren't  labeled.


----------



## Brian Ross (Aug 27, 2019)

I bought some 4140 about a month ago. I wanted about 2'. They had a 4' piece in the back that they sold me for a couple of dollars more than the price they quoted for 2'. So, almost half off in this case.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 27, 2019)

When I was there yesterday everything in the offcut bins were labelled with yellow paint marker.


----------



## frankcal (Aug 29, 2019)

Even a few years ago they were selling off-cuts at/near full retail and that was PER INCH retail....notably higher than PER LENGTH retail; was pretty obvious when I remember when they used to toss the offcuts on a scale and calculate price that way...instead they took out a tape measure. What I was buying was not exotic metal and method of charging changed each visit depending on who I got/mood they were in.

Here's the best part: one of the guys admitted that if they got 'a job' to take a number of lengths and cut them to spec for a customer, they charged that customer for the FULL lengths and kept the offcuts...then seld thl offcuts too. I didn't mind paying for the offcuts since they are a hassle to store and indeed if sold by weight, they'd make it cheap. BUT...when you have already charged 1 customer for the full length and THEN have the gall to charge another customer for the same offcut BY INCH....I'd say that's only 1/2 level above FU.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 31, 2019)

The last 3 times I went there, I tried to buy offcuts.  the price was prohibitive, so I refused to buy.  Now I'll buy a whole length or shop anywhere else - unless they are the only one with what I want....


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 31, 2019)

MS has sure become a trigger word on this forum. i wish I had the space to store off-cuts for everyone and sell at a reasonable price.

I so need an acreage.


----------



## Chicken lights (Aug 31, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> MS has sure become a trigger word on this forum. i wish I had the space to store off-cuts for everyone and sell at a reasonable price.
> 
> I so need an acreage.


I don’t think they’re THAT bad, they’re the only supplier open Saturday mornings in my area. So if I need a small piece for a project it’s them or nothing, sometimes 

I don’t consider $10-20 for some offcuts or shorts that out of line, the other fab shops I deal with are usually about the same pricing for stuff. 

I definitely am not going to use a 10’ stick of anything for many many years, so I guess I kind of accept it that it’s gonna be a few bucks for materials for projects


----------



## trlvn (Sep 1, 2019)

From previous discussions, I think that each Metal Supermarket store has a lot of freedom to do things as they see fit.  For whatever reasons, the Calgary store seems to gouge hobbyist-level buyers.  The Oakville store, that I deal with, has been pretty reasonable.  Not _cheap_ but not outrageous.  For really small purchases, I make sure I have cash and suggest that it go into their 'coffee fund'.

Craig


----------



## buckbrush (Jan 21, 2020)

trlvn said:


> From previous discussions, I think that each Metal Supermarket store has a lot of freedom to do things as they see fit.  For whatever reasons, the Calgary store seems to gouge hobbyist-level buyers.  The Oakville store, that I deal with, has been pretty reasonable.  Not _cheap_ but not outrageous.  For really small purchases, I make sure I have cash and suggest that it go into their 'coffee fund'.
> 
> Craig




Metal Supermarket is a Franchise operation. That is probably why there is such a variance in price and policy. Who ever owns Calgary's probably also owns a Wendy's or a Tim Hortons


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 21, 2020)

Thank god I don't have to deal with MS for last 10 years. I guess if you use tiny amounts of metal like few lbs per month they may be worth it but for anyone else there are so many way, way cheaper ways to get metal. 
Also a lot of projects when getting metal from MS would simply cost more then getting the goods brand new already made. What is the deal in that? For example I will be making a back plate for a 4 jaw chuck. If I got the metal at MS it would probably be close to 100 new back plate cost. What is fun in that? Since I don't get metal at MS my costs are maybe 2 CAD for metal. Now it makes sense to make your own back plate - fun thing to do and big savings over say Shars.


----------



## Janger (Jan 21, 2020)

Tom O said:


> so what is the discount rate?
> one level above FU?
> I'm thinking about going there tomorow for some square tubing for a belt sander.



how long and what size?


----------



## Proxule (Feb 21, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> One level above FU. I love it.


The truth sadly


----------

